# SchH Brags!!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Had a pretty decent SchH trial today.









Della earned her SchHA.








We'd run into some snags lately in tracking and I had a bad case of trial paranoia, and couldn't bring myself to risk a SchH1 on tracking, so decided to do the A (obedience and protection) instead of the full SchH1
She made me proud. Obedience could have been better. There was a little too much "woohoo... happy happy joy joy....I loooooove obedience" and not quite enough precision. Especially with the dumbbells.







But we passed, and her antics and overly exuberant attitude proved very entertaining to the crowd, and earned some nice comments from the judge about her temperament and attitude.... and me needing to do a bit more polishing for trial.








And then she finished out the day with a 90P in protection and again lots of praise for her work, with all points lost thanks to her uber-enthusiasm requiring a couple extra heel commands at a few spots.










Then Raven, trialing for her SchH2, gave me one of those "my dog's never done that before" moments by deciding not to track this morning. So we blew her SchH2 in the first 5 minutes.








Then, thanks to her being in heat, we had to wait until the very end of the day when all the other dogs were finished before we could do our last 2 phases. But she redeemed herself later by putting on a very nice obedience routine.. including full points on all 3 retrieves and her send out. That made me especially happy since those are the areas I've been focusing on most in obedience and trying to polish up, and it seems to have paid off. And she decided to round out the day with a 98P in protection, with the judge starting his critique with the statement "the last dog in protection today is the BEST dog in protection!"









Too bad we wasted that "V" in protection on a day when the tracking gods weren't smiling on us, but I'm very, very proud of Ray nonetheless.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Pics of Della... we didn't get many of obedience, but I like these.


























Got a few more during protection.... 

Getting to the find blind.









Hold and Bark


















Escape










Heading downfield on the long bite









Just before the out after the long bite









Della guarding after the out as I walk up to start the side transport to the judge.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations again Chris.. you should be very proud of both dogs.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Ray baby.. a 98 in protection! Hot ****!!! Doesn't surprise me.. not as strong as she is!

Big congrats to Della!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Raven's obedience

Heeling through the group, but lagging a bit. Need to work on that.


















Down out of motion, just before recall, and then just as she's sitting in front on the recall.


















Retrieves


























Looking pretty in her down after the send out.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It sounds like it was wonderful even tho the tracking was not on. Another day for that - and give the dogs a hug!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ray's protection.









Hold and Bark









Escape










Back transport 









Attack out of the back transport 









Guarding after the out









"You're mine!" on the long bite









Side transport


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She (Raven) looks awesome Chris.. so does Della!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, all! Also happy to report that our friend and club member (and fellow board member here, though she doesn't post much) Dianna with Eris v Wildhaus earned their SchH2 today as well. But I'll give Dianna a chance to post her own brag thread before I jump the gun and do it for her.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big congratulations!!


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! Great dogs! Great handlers! 
Wish i could of been there.

Lisa


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

This trial by far was the most fun to watch. The judge was fair to all participants. He reaffirmed my belief that this sport is not based on personal whims and disregarded rules.

Raven looked awesome today. Her protection was just dead on. People in the crowd were talking a lot about how precisely she switched on (gray) and off (blue).


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sorry the tracking fairy was not sitting on your shoulder today but other than that CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats Chris







!! Great pics Raven and Della look great, as always!!!

Ally


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How much we would give to know what is going on inside the minds of our dogs when they pull something like "nope, not doing that today!". 'that could be anyone of us, with anyone of our dogs. Chris, your positive attitude and pride in what Ravena and Della DID accomplish is such a positive and inspiring attitude. 

Wonderfull to hear how well Della and Raven did overall! 

Wish I could have been there and seen everyone's stellar performance. 

Big congratulations!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry I missed the day....wish I could have been there.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">More pics</span>!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Dianna with Eris v Wildhaus earned their SchH2 today as well.


Dem Wildhaus dogs ROCK!


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)

WILDHAUS GIRLS ARE THE GREATEST









Little Ray sends her


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Little_RavenWILDHAUS GIRLS ARE THE GREATEST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wildhaus boys aren't too shabby either.. LOL...


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Wildhaus dogs ROCKS!!!!!! Big congrats to all!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------

